# Had A Great Time



## akdanner (Jan 19, 2008)

We can finally breathe! Celebrated Gwyneth's 2nd on the 9th and Hunter landed in Germany and is so far having a blast.

We had a great time at the rally. We enjoyed meeting all you Outbackers and SOB's like us.
Thanks to Outback and Whodey for organizing.

Can't wait until the next one.


----------

